# Question about .apk files



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I've downloaded apps from 1Mobile that come in .apk format.  Once those have installed is it OK to delete the .apk file or does the app need it on the fire to access during use?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't _know_ but I always sort of had the impression that the .apk file for an app was like the .exe file for a program on a PC -- if it's not there, the program doesn't work. I wouldn't delete it; I think it IS the app.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually, the apk file is more like an "installer" file on a PC.  Once the program has been installed, you can delete the apk.  I would suggest saving it somewhere easy to get to--I have a Dropbox folder where I keep apk files--so that if I have to restore the Fire to factory defaults, I can find the apks I had installed easily, all in one place.

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I wondered that Ann.  I thought maybe the .apk file was like a zip file and once it was installed you could delete the original .apk file.  I may try backing up the  apk files onto my pc and then try deleting some.  They are mostly free games so no great loss.  I just don't want to screw things up with the kindle fire itself by deleting them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

See my response, Sheila--you can remove them, but it's smart to back them up so you'll have easy access to them if you need to reinstall.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Betsy. . . . .

I'm not sure I'd bother to remove them, even so.  Unless space was an issue.  But they can't be that big.   Still, if one does delete them, backing is, no doubt, a smart idea!


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Betsy.  I've learned a long time ago to always backup before hitting that delete key.  Too bad the .apk files don't have names to match the apps.  Most are something like 234jjakjajsl.apk and you don't have a clue what it is for.   There is probably a way to find this out and rename them but I don't know how to do it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SheilaJ said:


> Thanks Betsy. I've learned a long time ago to always backup before hitting that delete key. Too bad the .apk files don't have names to match the apps. Most are something like 234jjakjajsl.apk and you don't have a clue what it is for. There is probably a way to find this out and rename them but I don't know how to do it.


Hmmm. I'm not sure where you're gettting your .apk files; mine all have real names....there are one or two I'm not really sure what the app is, but that's not because it's a number, it's just that I can't remember downloading the app. But the rest have pretty clear names.

Edited to add:

For example, 
aldiko-standard-2.00.151.apk
Dolphin_Browser_HD_8.5.1.apk
FBReaderJ.apk
Kindston Wi_Drive_v1.0.0.3.apk
Swagbucks_TV_Mobile_1.1.apk
ZinioReader.1.13.4418.Reuglar-Amazon.apk

Of course, I don't download a LOT of apks, and mainly from 1mobile or the developer's website. It may depend on the source for the apk.

As for size, they can be sizeable. The Dolphin Borwser is 3.4 MB; Swagbucks is 1.7 MB; Zinion Reader is 6.4 MB. If you're sideloading a lot, it can add up.

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I've acquired some from 1Mobile and a few of Getjars but mostly stick with Amazon because I like the cloud for storage and easy access.  Today I dl'd 3 games from 1Mobile that were each over 30MB!

Thanks for your help Ann and Betsy.  You are both amazing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, Ann's okay...



Betsy


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

.apk files are packages, similar to a .zip file. It contains all the information and files needed to install the application on to your device, including where to install it, and what permissions it needs. Once installed, the downloaded file can be removed.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Xopher.  I guess I have gone "hog-wild" on the acquisition of apps.  Since the original fire was so limiting to what you could have at one time when I got the 32 Gb hd I couldn't wait to load it with a lot of apps.  I deleted over 1 Gb of apk files after backing them up and everything seems to be running fine if not even better.  I'm glad I asked the question.


----------

